# funniest phrase



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

that i have ever heard or seen , was in a movie on netflix last night "" if god did not want us to eat animals , why did he make them out of meat ? " very good !!!!!!!!!!!!!  o-|| :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very funny!

Moving this to the Everything Else section.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I heard one similar that was something along the lines of "If God didnt want us to eat animals, then why did he make them so tasty?" And also "If God didnt want us to eat animals, then why did he let us invent bacon?"


----------

